# Wie schließt man einen FI richtig an, aus „Fun zum Feierabend“



## DeltaMikeAir (14 Januar 2022)

Jawohl 💀:


----------



## Hesse (16 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Jawohl 💀:
> Anhang anzeigen 58571



Auch auf die Gefahr hin das ich ins Fettnäpfchen trete..
Was stört euch an dem Bild ohne den Rest zu sehen?

Ich sehe hier eine Reihe in Drehstrom Verdrahtung, bei der die Verbraucher am C16 ohne FI-
Absicherung sind (z.B der E-Herd) .
Die Drehstromschiene ist eine mit der Aussparung für den N.

Der FI ist Vermutlich die Vorsicherung von ein paar Wechselstromkreisen deren Automaten in der Reihe obendrüber sitzen.
(an L1 ist doch eine Ader nach oben oder nicht ?)
Die sieht man im Bild halt nicht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> an L1 ist doch eine Ader nach oben oder nicht ?


Nein, ist es nicht. Nur der N ist oben angeschlossen.


----------



## Gleichstromer (16 Januar 2022)

Aderfarbe Braun bedeutet Zählerabgang (zumindest nach Norm), die sollten oben am FI ankommen. Und bei einem 30mA-FI könnte an dem 3-poligen C16 auch ne Sauna dranhängen.


----------



## Hesse (16 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Nein, ist es nicht. Nur der N ist oben angeschlossen.


Ok, das war für mich nicht so klar erkennbar … 
die Straube vom Tragrahmen habe ich wohl als Hülsenende erkannt, Sorry


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Ok, das war für mich nicht so klar erkennbar …
> die Straube vom Tragrahmen habe ich wohl als Hülsenende erkannt, Sorry


Sorge macht mir vor allem noch der N Leiter, der getrennt wird falls mal jemand den FI manuell auslöst.


----------



## hucki (16 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sorge macht mir vor allem noch der N Leiter, der getrennt wird falls mal jemand den FI manuell auslöst.


Kommt drauf an, wo der Neutralleiter zum Abgang am 3xC16A LS angeschlossen ist (vor oder hinter dem FI) bzw. dieser überhaupt einen Neutralleiter besitzt/benötigt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, wo der Neutralleiter zum Abgang am 3xC16A LS angeschlossen ist (vor oder hinter dem FI) bzw. dieser überhaupt einen Neutralleiter besitzt/benötigt.


Das ist schon klar. Aber mir schwant übles


----------



## hucki (16 Januar 2022)

Mir nicht unbedingt.

@Hesse könnte auch Recht haben, dass der FI Vorbereitung für (noch nicht angeschlossene) Stromkreise in Reihen darüber ist und rechts vom FI ein paar (oder eher ein Paar) Kreise ohne FI.

Nicht grade übliche Anordnung.
Aber auch nicht verboten.

Man sieht halt den Rest nicht...


----------



## Heinileini (16 Januar 2022)

hucki schrieb:


> Man sieht halt den Rest nicht...


Meine Reaktion auf das Bild war: "Hmmm, sieht irgendwie unfertig aus." und ich konnte auch nichts wirklich Verwerfliches entdecken.
Aber ...


Hesse schrieb:


> Die Drehstromschiene ist eine mit der Aussparung für den N.


... kann ich im Bild nach wie vor auch nicht wirklich sehen.
Hab's unter mangelnde Praxis meinerseits abgebucht.


----------



## Hesse (16 Januar 2022)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Sorge macht mir vor allem noch der N Leiter, der getrennt wird falls mal jemand den FI manuell auslöst.


Dieser N durch den FI kann nicht belastet sein, sonst würde der FI auslösen,

denn es wäre ein Strom der nicht durch einer der L des Summenstromwandlers geflossen ist.


Heinileini schrieb:


> .. kann ich im Bild nach wie vor auch nicht wirklich sehen.


s. die  Beschreitung auf der Schiene L1 – L2 – L3 –NIX –L1 usw.

oder









						KDN363F - Phasenschiene 3P Gabel 10mm² 63A 12M | Hager DE
					

Finden Sie hier alle Informationen für Phasenschiene 3 polig mit Gabelanschluss 10mm² 63A 12 Module  KDN363F und mehr auf hager.com




					hager.com


----------



## rostiger Nagel (16 Januar 2022)

Soll ich euch mal in die Rubrik Normen verschieben?


----------



## Hesse (16 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Soll ich euch mal in die Rubrik Normen verschieben?


macht sinn .... wenn es noch weitergeht .... könnte aber auch geklärt sein ...


----------



## Cassandra (16 Januar 2022)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Soll ich euch mal in die Rubrik Normen verschieben?


Wäre löschen nicht die bessere Alternative?
Ist doch echt peinlich die Diskussion!


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Januar 2022)

Cassandra schrieb:


> Wäre löschen nicht die bessere Alternative?
> Ist doch echt peinlich die Diskussion!


Wir löschen nichts, wir Archivieren höchstens.


----------



## Michael Müller (17 Januar 2022)

BMK fehlt


----------



## JSEngineering (17 Januar 2022)

Michael Müller schrieb:


> BMK fehlt


steht vermutlich auf der (fehlenden/demontierten) Abdeckung


----------



## JSEngineering (17 Januar 2022)

Hesse schrieb:


> Dieser N durch den FI kann nicht belastet sein, sonst würde der FI auslösen,
> 
> denn es wäre ein Strom der nicht durch einer der L des Summenstromwandlers geflossen ist.


geht vermutlich zu einer vorbereiteten N-Schiene


----------



## JSEngineering (17 Januar 2022)

Wie so oft, dreht sich hier die Diskussion um eine 🔮
Es fehlt das Gesamt-Bild der Verteilung...


----------



## nade (7 Februar 2022)

Mhm.. was mich da etwas stört @ deltamike ist nur das hier Hager Verteiler mit Hager Phasenschiene (ja schon gesagt eine FI) mit Eaton Sicherungsautomaten kombiniert ist. Ok, habe letztens in einen Bestandsschrank mit Doepke nachrüsten müssen, da kein FI zu bekommen war. 
Die Kiste hier hat für mich den Charakter einer noch nicht beendeten Verdrahtung. Ja brauner Draht ist Zählerabgang, aber es steht nirgends geschrieben, dass hinter dem Zählerklemmstein nicht wieder mit schwarz weiter gearbeitet werden darf. Oder eben Braun, oder Grau... Hier ist jetzt aber die Frage, wurde noch eine weitere Reihe Sicherungen nach dem FI verbaut, und noch keine Zuleitung drauf. Oder eben die auch schon genannte Version mit Sicherungen ohne FI. Festanschluss von? Lichtband?
Ich finde momentan also ohne das Wissen ob ein Bild mitten aus der Verdrahtungsarbeit, oder eben wirklich vor in Betriebnahme der Anlage noch schnell ein Bild von dem gesehenen Fehler gemacht. Etwas fraglicher wäre der Aufbau mit einer KDN 363 A. Oder ist es der Platz über dem Zählerfeld?
Fragen über Fragen....


----------

